# Need to start thinking.



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Well im not shur if this is the right spot to post this question but here it goes.

Well im seeing how most of you on here train and help injured birds and animals well i have started thinking about my future and how i realy want to start doing more for the creatures of this earth.What i realy need is some help on how i can get started on doing more in my life for animals and birds when there hurt and sick.I heard that i can visit the toronto humane society and help out there by taking dogs for walks and that but well.... i dont want to be a professional dog walker for my life lol. I need to know if theres anywhere in toronto that i can start taking lessons with live animals and birds so that it will get me started on somthing and give me some more excperience.Even if i have to pay for the lessons i can.

Like know how downtown there are lots of birds being injured and killed from buildings in the way and houses from the lights being left on thats kinda what id realy like to get into by helping out those birds i mean i have helped out some sparrows with cuts and starlings,pigeons,redwinged blackbirds ect...and they all turned out healthy and good in the end and i let them go back into the wild.

But i know there are lots of animals and birds that need more ppl helping them even the toronto humane society went on strike because they needed more money and ppl helping them out with all the birds and animals comming in every day some of them didnt even need help.

So what im trying to say is if there is anyone on here that can give me info how they started out and where i can start even more please say so because thats what i realy want to do for my life.

Thank you.


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

i dont know about the shelters and places

but I wanted to say Christina, it's very caring and nice of you to help the birds and animals, also the sick ones that you can give a loving home to

the world needs more people like you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LondonPigeon said:


> i dont know about the shelters and places
> 
> but I wanted to say Christina, it's very caring and nice of you to help the birds and animals, also the sick ones that you can give a loving home to
> 
> the world needs more people like you



Ditto!!! Christina, someday because you care so much, we'll all be hearing about you I"m sure. You just stick to your guns and follow your dreams. There's LOTS of animals that will be grateful to you...............


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Christina,

You might be able to volunteer at the Toronto Wildlife Centre: http://www.torontowildlifecentre.com/

You could also try to attend some of the training seminars offered by the International Wildlife Rehabilitation Council or at least purchase their manuals and study on your own (going to a seminar is better, though, as you actually get hands on experience): http://www.iwrc-online.org/

Later on you might want to become a veterinarian or a wildlife biologist.

Terry


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

Nooti is a vet, she could maybe give some helpful knowledge 

and she has quite a lot of animals such as owls, pigeons in her house


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Christina,
> 
> You might be able to volunteer at the Toronto Wildlife Centre: http://www.torontowildlifecentre.com/
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links i think the Toronto Wildlife Centre would be a great place to start for volunteer work for myself it seems to be an easy start to becoming somthing more.

Well i think im gonna start needing to buy more baby bird food this summer since i have had baby birds brought to me and a light heater if i can find one does anyone know the best type of heater for baby birds not too pricy?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Since you live in Toronto. our member Jazaroo might be able to give you some guidance for how it goes in your area with respect to pigeons.

Pidgey


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Christina,

I wish there were more young people in this world thinking along the lines you are right now.

I do know the people at the Toronto Wildlife Centre, they do some really important work there and when you are ready if you PM me I will speak with Nathalie, the person in who heads up the centre, and put in a good word for you if you like.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Christina, 
the way I started 10 years ago, I accidently found a sick bird and needed to get it to someone who took care of them, I started learning from them and asking many questions and keeping in contact with them as much as possible. From there I went after my permit. It really pays off as the best rewards are setting a bird free to fly amongst it's buddys again. Good Luck hope this helps out


----------

